# Best hitch bike hauler?



## Dgil001 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I just picked up an Intense Primer Pro, and I'm needing a good hitch mounted bike hauler. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

That all depends on how much you want to spend. Higher end double racks cost upwards of $500.00.


----------



## Dgil001 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pisgah said:


> That all depends on how much you want to spend. Higher end double racks cost upwards of $500.00.


I'm prepared to spend whatever it takes to get a nice 1. Let me know what you think. It seems that not all haulers will fit 29ers correctly.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

1up!


----------



## 4runn (Nov 30, 2018)

I just bought online this past Friday, a 1up USA. Seems you can't go wrong with 1up.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Can't think of anything better than a Kuat NV.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

+1 1Up.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

+2 for 1Up. More durable, longer lasting than Kuat. I've literally taken mine on jumps off roading with a bike on the back with no issues at all. Plus if it's just you the 1Up comes in a 1 bike version for $300ish (you can add additional capacity for other bikes one at a time for $200 if you need more down the road


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

+80 for the 1UP!!! Have had mine on my 2010 RAV 4 for 2 years now. It holds my 29+ Surly Krampus as well as the wifes 26er and me and the kids BMX's. It stays on the car 24/7

a couple pics of it in use


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I went from Thule to to 1up and feel good about it. Although Thule is a good contender.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been happy with my Thule and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Recon Racks

The burliest heavy duty rack on the market.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thule T2 Pro XT
Solid. Works for 26”-29er. 
No problems for over a year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgil001 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks guys! I think I'm probably going to go with the 1up. Its exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Can't think of anything better than a Kuat NV.


Until you see the superior resistance to corrosion, rack stacking, ability to repair, retrofit improved parts, and small parts options your 1Up owning friends have.

I'd also say it's wrong to put this in 29r forum because 1Up does such a good job with wheel sizes and different types of bikes.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Dgil001 said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'm probably going to go with the 1up. Its exactly what I was looking for.


You will be happy with your 1UP. I certainly have been with mine for the past 10 years or so!!


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

While I'm not jumping, my 1Up has been great when offroading. I don't have any trail photos handy, but it offers great clearance thanks to its "stadium seating" and the all metal construction is solid.

If I *had* to find something to complain about, it's that the ano doesn't hold up. I have the black anodized and the arms faded to a deep purple the first year. That tiny nit is the biggest I can find to pick at.









If I was regularly hauling multiple bikes the Recon Racks rack would be a clear winner. It's a small, class act operation making a super solid product that provides easy mounting and access.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Liquidmantis said:


> While I'm not jumping, my 1Up has been great when offroading. I don't have any trail photos handy, but it offers great clearance thanks to its "stadium seating" and the all metal construction is solid.
> 
> If I *had* to find something to complain about, it's that the ano doesn't hold up. I have the black anodized and the arms faded to a deep purple the first year. That tiny nit is the biggest I can find to pick at.
> 
> ...


Mine is not anodized because I purchased it before that was an option. Still going strong though. Had to replace slide bars when it was about 5 years old, mine were smooth, the new ones have teeth. Other than that, no issues. If my memory serves me correctly, it was warranty replacement also.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgtjim57 said:


> Mine is not anodized because I purchased it before that was an option. Still going strong though. Had to replace slide bars when it was about 5 years old, mine were smooth, the new ones have teeth. Other than that, no issues. If my memory serves me correctly, it was warranty replacement also.


I was wondering how long the teeth lasted. I am carefull to not let mine get scraped when I can do it.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

isleblue65 said:


> Recon Racks
> 
> The burliest heavy duty rack on the market.
> 
> ...


This. You asked which was the "best" one and it's the Recon.

1up, Yakima, Thule, Saris are all good, make no mistake. But for the best? It's the Recon.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Theres a cult of 1up here, but I don't think its actually justified.

My swagman XC is almost 15 years old, and its still going just like the day I bought it. It was $125 new. I gave it to an ex girlfriend maybe 7 years ago and she still uses it. 

Times have changed and the hooks dont work very well with modern hydroformed tubes. I have a kuat transfer now and it works fine. Thules work fine, as do saris and yakima racks. Rocky mounts have their fans. 1up has their fans.

None of the name brand platform racks are bad. I bought a kuat transfer 1 specifically because its a 1 bike rack and it doesn't touch the frame. Its about half the price of a 1up (subjectively looks a million times better) and its got a lifetime warranty.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a Thule T1 which is great if you're solo riding. I also have experience with the T2 XT PRO model, and it's pretty robust and the highest quality rack Thule makes. The T1 and T2 Classic models allow you to have 2 locks. On the ratchet mechanism itself AND the extendable cable lock. Whereas the T2 XT Pro only has the cable lock. The T2 PRO is also much better built than the T1 and T2 Classic. It's too bad that the T2 XT PRO doesn't have the ratchet lock.

But if I had to do it all over again, I'd get a 1UP rack. I still might and sell my Thule T1.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Didn't the designer/founder of 1up have a falling out with 1up and start another company with a new and improved version? What's happened with that?


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Any one have experience/knowledge of the Rocky Mounts SplitRail Hitch Rack


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Didn't the designer/founder of 1up have a falling out with 1up and start another company with a new and improved version? What's happened with that?


He dropped the ball in a big way, had everyone stoked, led them/me along, and sold out so he says.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

1up 

Super easy to load bikes, easy to keep them from contacting each other. 

I've had a few different racks over the last 30 years, nothing I've owned or used compares. Some might have a feature here or there, but overall 1up is the best rack I've ever used. 2 years on the truck 24/7 and it still looks like new, no rust. I have friends with 1ups close to 10 years old that still look new.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

ToYZiLLa said:


> Any one have experience/knowledge of the Rocky Mounts SplitRail Hitch Rack


Yup...purchased on last fall and love it.. Great little rack, not overly complex. Only two gripes about it..
1. Locking cables in the arms are not very long and thus you can really only wrap around shortest part of the head tube or fork/crown area to get to lock.
2. Trays are a bit short for longer bikes, but still work fine for those with longer wheelbase like GG Smash, Pole, etc. Just not optimal.

Other than those two gripes, I have no issue with it. Has fit my older Stumpy FSR clone, buddies GG Smash (alloy), 2018 Trek Fuel EX 8, Scott Genius, and no real issues. Love the little contraption to tighten the rack into the hitch receiver, seems kinda gimmicky but works. Other than that, really nice rack for the price (I got mine for less than $400 on a clearance).


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

1000% 1-up USA... 

Best rack ever made. Everyone is always updating and tweaking here and there but one up got it right first time. Get one and you'll see why.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't think I have ever seen a 1up rack. I like my Kuat Sherpa 2.0.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

This post comes at the right time since i was just thinking of starting a similiar thread. Didn’t realize there were so many 1up fans here. I have read that the 1up lowering release is difficult to reach when multiple bikes are loaded. I currently need space for 2 bikes but that will switch to 3 (son is on 20 inch bike but it currently still can fit in the back of the van). Eventually will be a 4 bike rack setup. 

The 1up dude that was going to start over with a new and improved design has decided to to license his design to anyone that wants to build the new and improved approach. I was excited for the new setup but now not sure if I should look back at the original 1up or go in Thule route.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I like my Thule T2. Quick, convenient, and nice quality.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ToYZiLLa said:


> Any one have experience/knowledge of the Rocky Mounts SplitRail Hitch Rack


I had the Monorail and it was great rack for the price!! I have used expensive racks but I am guilty of never owning one and in all my years my bike has always made it to the trailhead without any issues.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

cue003 said:


> This post comes at the right time since i was just thinking of starting a similiar thread. Didn't realize there were so many 1up fans here. I have read that the 1up lowering release is difficult to reach when multiple bikes are loaded. I currently need space for 2 bikes but that will switch to 3 (son is on 20 inch bike but it currently still can fit in the back of the van). Eventually will be a 4 bike rack setup.


For regularly carrying four, or even three, bikes I'd seriously look at the Recon Racks racks. Sure, they look like some sort of crazy antenna rig, but one would be much easier to load and unload. I love my 1Up, but you do have to deal with offseting bikes and interference between handles and seat posts. I could see it be very frustrating without dropper posts or at least quick releases on the seat posts. Plus four bikes on the 1Up gets really long. Out of the two, the 1Up wins for single or dual carry.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Liquidmantis said:


> For regularly carrying four, or even three, bikes I'd seriously look at the Recon Racks racks. Sure, they look like some sort of crazy antenna rig, but one would be much easier to load and unload. I love my 1Up, but you do have to deal with offseting bikes and interference between handles and seat posts. I could see it be very frustrating without dropper posts or at least quick releases on the seat posts. Plus four bikes on the 1Up gets really long. Out of the two, the 1Up wins for single or dual carry.


Agree with with. When it comes to carrying mtb/road bikes in excess of 3 then I would look at the Recon Rack, Northshore, etc. type vertical racks. This will help with a more compact space when traveling and make things a bit more manageable.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Liquidmantis said:


> For regularly carrying four, or even three, bikes I'd seriously look at the Recon Racks racks. Sure, they look like some sort of crazy antenna rig, but one would be much easier to load and unload. I love my 1Up, but you do have to deal with offseting bikes and interference between handles and seat posts. I could see it be very frustrating without dropper posts or at least quick releases on the seat posts. Plus four bikes on the 1Up gets really long. Out of the two, the 1Up wins for single or dual carry.


I carry my single bike to the trailhead about 80% of the time, but it is super easy and fast to load and unload, the rack does not need to be folded down - it's always ready to load 4 bikes, and it only sticks out as far as a 1Up, Thule, Kuat or any other rack when those are folded up.

It does look like some kind of antenna, and it is probably overkill if you never haul 3 or 4 bikes.

The big wins for Recon for me were:
1. Lifetime quality
2. Holds 4 bikes in a relatively small package
3. Swings down to allow tailgate on a full-size truck to fully open - even with 4 bikes loaded. 
4. Guaranteed warranty, even when used on the back of an RV.

Look this one up if you ever think you will have a travel trailer or RV. Only a few rack companies will back their product against the added movement and load applied when installed behind an RV. We travel with 4 bikes every year several times, and the rack goes on the back of the travel trailer.

None of the other racks discussed in this thread will warranty damage if mounted to an RV.

I get a lot of questions from people wondering about the Recon. It's not a typical way to mount a bike, but it works!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

skiahh said:


> This. You asked which was the "best" one and it's the Recon.
> 
> 1up, Yakima, Thule, Saris are all good, make no mistake. But for the best? It's the Recon.


They're well-made, but I won't buy one. A friend had his pivot chock work out, dropping the rear tires on the highway at 70 mph. I'll accept that was a fluke, but wouldn't feel comfortable without a strap.

I've also seen another friend's Recon dropping bikes while shutting service roads at the local ski hill. The bungies aren't strong enough to hold the bikes in place on a truly rough road. They stretched too much, broke, and bikes went everywhere.

I'm a big fan of my 1-Up, but don't want a tray style rack to carry more than 2 bikes; they get too long. When I get a full-sized truck in the next year, I'll get a NSR-6. I rarely carry our gravel bikes, and I can hang them by the handlebars when I have to.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

evasive said:


> They're well-made, but I won't buy one. A friend had his pivot chock work out, dropping the rear tires on the highway at 70 mph. I'll accept that was a fluke, but wouldn't feel comfortable without a strap.
> 
> I've also seen another friend's Recon dropping bikes while shutting service roads at the local ski hill. The bungies aren't strong enough to hold the bikes in place on a truly rough road. They stretched too much, broke, and bikes went everywhere.
> 
> I'm a big fan of my 1-Up, but don't want a tray style rack to carry more than 2 bikes; they get too long. When I get a full-sized truck in the next year, I'll get a NSR-6. I rarely carry our gravel bikes, and I can hang them by the handlebars when I have to.


I'd rather have a Recon with an extra nylon strap around each front tire than fork Crown wear marks on a new bike with a North Shore. NS make great racks, but they are not truly no-contact, and that was a big deterrent for me. If I'm shuttling up fire roads or on long road trips with the RV, a $2 strap goes around each front tire. To the local trailhead, it's been fine, even going over rail crossings, potholes and speed bumps.

The new design Recon has done away with the tapered pivot chock for a larger square profile one and stronger spring. I can't see how it could ever lift out of the channel on its own (without operator error).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

The recon looks interesting but will it tilt enough to allow a minivan rear door or suv rear door to open? And I assume there is a way to secure the bikes if parked for dinner or something on a road trip?

Are there any ill effects of carrying the bikes like that by their front tire? Are problems to carbon wheels or forks stresses or anything?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

cue003 said:


> The recon looks interesting but will it tilt enough to allow a minivan rear door or suv rear door to open? And I assume there is a way to secure the bikes if parked for dinner or something on a road trip?
> 
> Are there any ill effects of carrying the bikes like that by their front tire? Are problems to carbon wheels or forks stresses or anything?


You can get an idea from the pics below (copied from their website). In the Jeep pic, you can see a loop welded to the vertical tube of the rack. That's the security loop that a chain could be fed through, and through the bike frames, but I would never leave anything out of sight for more than a minute. Mine will go inside the travel trailer if I can't see them when we stop to eat, or I won't eat where I can't see them if I'm in the truck.

As for hub and fork wear, I've heard that concern mentioned before, but the loads applied while riding are so much greater than they are by just hanging the weight of the bike on the front tire/ hub/ lower fork and headset bearings. I don't think you would notice any difference in the frequency of having to rebuild these items from normal wear and tear.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

This has worked well for me.

https://www.saris.com/product/superclamp-ex-2


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

https://www.quikrack.com/quik-rack-mach-2-bike-rack/


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Cline said:


> https://www.quikrack.com/quik-rack-mach-2-bike-rack/


:lol::lol::nonod:


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

SpartyinWI said:


> This has worked well for me.
> 
> https://www.saris.com/product/superclamp-ex-2


This Saris looks compact and I like clamps from both ends but it doesn't look expandable. It looks like you either buy a 2 bike or a 4 bike. Can't start with 2 and grow to 4.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

1up. I've owned Thule T2 (good rack) and that Recon looks mighty good if I was hauling more than 3 bikes, but the 1up is the best rack I've found for 1-3 bikes.

I also like how small the 1up folds up when not in use (ie: resting in my garage) plus how "invisible" it gets whenever I fold it up against my bumper when not carrying bikes. I got a black ano'd rack, my car is dark blue and you can hardly see the rack when it's empty & vertical (particular in 1-bike mode). It's quite small and visually unobtrusive.
=sParty


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> The new design Recon has done away with the tapered pivot chock for a larger square profile one and stronger spring. I can't see how it could ever lift out of the channel on its own (without operator error).


I imagine my friend's experience is part of the reason for the change. His is the old design, and I know he contacted the company.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

evasive said:


> I imagine my friend's experience is part of the reason for the change. His is the old design, and I know he contacted the company.


That could be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> I also like how small the 1up folds up when not in use (ie: resting in my garage) plus how "invisible" it gets whenever I fold it up against my bumper when not carrying bikes...It's quite small and visually unobtrusive.
> =sParty


That was a big plus for me too when I decided not to buy another Thule....along with the all aluminum construction of the 1Up.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

The new Saris MTR (i guess being released pretty soon) looks like the 1up.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

A recent thread (week or 2 ago) discussed how the 1up won't clear a pickup truck tailgate (newer model Ford).

Maybe worth consideration if you drive a pickup as to which rack will allow you to open your tailgate when there are no bikes loaded.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Another vote for the Kuat NV 2.0 it's the best rack I've ever owned, hands down.

Looks great (really, it's beautiful), it performs perfectly, it's rock solid on my hitch (no sway) & it's expandable to 4 bikes (I have the 2 bike version), plus it's fatbike capable, which may/may not be important to you.

The only downside is the price....it's not cheap, but it's manageable if you wait and buy it during the usual Memorial day, Labor day sales etc...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

2 Votes for the Kuat - 45 for 1up!   j/k guys!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> 2 Votes for the Kuat - 45 for 1up!   j/k guys!


LOL There is definitely a ton of Fan Boi's for the 1UP, and rightly so :thumbsup:, they do make a great rack, I actually borrowed one from a friend for a couple weeks, while I was trying to decide on a rack for myself, ultimately I like the Kuat better. YMMV IMHO etc...


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

The issue with the NSR and Recon is bikes are getting so long that it's super easy to drag the rear tire on a road dip.

I have knocked my GG Smash kind of off a couple times because the clearance just isn't there. I have 2018 Toyota Sienna Awd and the htich is tucked up nice and high. 

If you have a truck or whatever it should be fine. But they are no longer "normal" car racks.


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

Going to have to put a vote in for the new Saris MTR rack, it’s a sleek polished well built tray rack similar to the 1up. Just got mine and I’m loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

cachaulo said:


> Going to have to put a vote in for the new Saris MTR rack, it's a sleek polished well built tray rack similar to the 1up. Just got mine and I'm loving it.


That is a really nice looking rack for sure, I'm digging the design & how well it folds up, it looks like Saris has been paying attention and doing their homework, they are a local company (for me), and I try to support locals whenever I can.....but MAN $800 for a bike rack is a BIG pill to swallow....I thought my Kuat @ $650 was silly expensive LOL.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

$800...ouch. I pretty happy with the Superclamp EX I paid $200 for.


----------



## Brisco Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

That would have to be some dip in the road. The Recon can be adjusted so that the tire bar is close to 18" from the bottom of the hitch.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

cachaulo said:


> Going to have to put a vote in for the new Saris MTR rack, it's a sleek polished well built tray rack similar to the 1up. Just got mine and I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BassistBiker said:


> That is a really nice looking rack for sure, I'm digging the design & how well it folds up, it looks like Saris has been paying attention and doing their homework, they are a local company (for me), and I try to support locals whenever I can.....but MAN $800 for a bike rack is a BIG pill to swallow....I thought my Kuat @ $650 was silly expensive LOL.





RS VR6 said:


> $800...ouch. I pretty happy with the Superclamp EX I paid $200 for.


Holy crap! $800 for this delicate thing? Sure, it looks good, well polished, but can't agree Saris has been doing their homework.



Saris website description said:


> Modular: carries 2 bikes, up to 60 lbs, and can be customized with Add-On to transport up to four bikes.


So you can carry 2 bikes... as long as they're less than 30 pounds each. Guess they're targeting the weight weenie market with this flower; those who will pay big bucks to shave a few grams.

For $800 you can get one of any of the stout, capable and not so delicate racks out there. Many, with money left over.

Shoot, the burley Recon Rack that will carry 4 bikes - of pretty much any weight - is $25 less!

Get the MTR to go haul your Trust fork equipped XC race bike....


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

skiahh said:


> Holy crap! $800 for this delicate thing? Sure, it looks good, well polished, but can't agree Saris has been doing their homework.
> 
> So you can carry 2 bikes... as long as they're less than 30 pounds each. Guess they're targeting the weight weenie market with this flower; those who will pay big bucks to shave a few grams.
> 
> ...


Carries two bikes up to 60lbs each...reading comprehension ftw. Not sure where you are getting delicate from, I'll lost some pictures later today, seems as solid as my neighbors 1up in initial quality...we will see if it lasts the test of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

cachaulo said:


> Carries two bikes up to 60lbs each...reading comprehension ftw. Not sure where you are getting delicate from, I'll lost some pictures later today, seems as solid as my neighbors 1up in initial quality...we will see if it lasts the test of time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to see those pics and hear more about the comparison to the 1up setup. I am thinking about getting the MTB in a 2 bike configuration with later maybe adding 2 more racks.

How difficult is it to put on? Do you take it on/off regular or just leave it on your vehicle?


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not going to say anything negative about 1up, they are tried and true solid racks. Just saying my initial impressions of the Saris MTR are pretty positive, with the lifetime warranty and made in the USA I am happy with the build quality and price (there are certainly less expensive options but the features on this one make it worth it to me). Everyone is allowed to have an opinion I just hate when false info is spread, especially when most haven't even seen these in person.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

cue003 said:


> I would like to see those pics and hear more about the comparison to the 1up setup. I am thinking about getting the MTB in a 2 bike configuration with later maybe adding 2 more racks.
> 
> How difficult is it to put on? Do you take it on/off regular or just leave it on your vehicle?


I take it on and off, it's easy to install..they added a bottle opener attached to the hitch pin which doubles as handle to tighten the locking pin so no tools needed. After removing the pin it slides off and trays fold up so it can be stored in less space. 
I plan to buy the two bike attachment so I can carry three total, though most days I'll leave it in the single configuration because it doesn't obstruct my hatch even in the up position as in my picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Saris has first class customer service. My new bike had larger tires/wheels and the wheel straps on my 7 year old rack were not long enough. A phone call and Saris just sent out longer ones. I know similar situations with guys who lost parts or had other issues. Saris just covers it. I've had similar experiences with Cyclops (a Saris brand) too. Not being cynical but there's margin enough in their products for them to be able to afford this. 

I've been eyeballing that MTR rack but my old rack (now 9+ years old) keeps working great.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Kuat Transfer is a solid rack, flexible hitch mount, narrow tire through mid-phat, and a tremendous value with two-bike at less than 3 bills.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

cachaulo said:


> Carries two bikes up to 60lbs each...reading comprehension ftw. Not sure where you are getting delicate from, I'll lost some pictures later today, seems as solid as my neighbors 1up in initial quality...we will see if it lasts the test of time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, my bad. Saw the "carries 2 bikes, up to 60 lbs, and can be...." which, correctly read, says the two bikes can be up to 60 lbs combined.

Didn't see the lower section that actually says up to 60# each.

Delicate comes from thinking it could only handle bikes up to 30 # each. That would be a delicate rack!

So I was wrong and it's not delicate. But it's still damn expensive for a 2 bike carrier!!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

skiahh said:


> OK, my bad. Saw the "carries 2 bikes, up to 60 lbs, and can be...." which, correctly read, says the two bikes can be up to 60 lbs combined.
> 
> Didn't see the lower section that actually says up to 60# each.
> 
> ...


In the 4 bike setup the first 2 trays from the car can carry 60lbs each then the last 2 trays can carry 35 lbs each. But damn it is expensive.


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

For 2 bikes or less my favorite is the 1-up, for 3-6 bikes the recon rack.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankAtlanta (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a Kuat, but if I were to do it again, I'd go with one of the vertical hitch racks - either Recon or North Shore. Much better footprint and much more flexibility.



isleblue65 said:


> I carry my single bike to the trailhead about 80% of the time, but it is super easy and fast to load and unload, the rack does not need to be folded down - it's always ready to load 4 bikes, and it only sticks out as far as a 1Up, Thule, Kuat or any other rack when those are folded up.
> 
> It does look like some kind of antenna, and it is probably overkill if you never haul 3 or 4 bikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I recently bought the Lolo Rack in the 6 bike config. Road bikes, kids bikes, full suspension, they all fit.

The rack swings down with the bikes on so I can open my tailgate in my truck or the hatch in our SUV.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

6280 said:


> Thule T2 Pro XT
> Solid. Works for 26"-29er.
> No problems for over a year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I use as well. It has done the job quite well for me. I like that it fits fat, regular mtb, and road.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

The Recon rack looks like an improvement over the Northshore rack. Getting your bike free from the steerer grabber is a push. Recon looks smother.

For 4+ bikes vertical seems the way to go. Tray style just sticks out too far. 

I may end up with a single 1 up though to just leave on my car (if I get tired of lifting mine onto my roof.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

The thing I like most about the 1UP is that in the single-tray configuration it folds up against the bumper so it is not in the way at all when accessing the rear hatch. A lot gets made of how easy racks are to use WITH a bike, but I think it is even more important how convienient they are the rest of the time. 

The only downside is that it is not that good for bikes with full coverage fenders in the rear. I can make it work but it is a little bit of a pain as I have to move the bar that holds the wheel, and then use a strap to keep the rear wheel down.

The Saris knock-off looks pretty nice, too.


----------



## drjos (Jan 25, 2004)

Interesting info about the Rekon. We have a 6 bike model for our team. I had my bikes from wheel pop loose while going over a patched cut in the road. Fortunately I saw it and was able to stop. Only the saddle and bar end caps and grips were damaged.

I have since started running a rope over all the tires. For good measure I run the rope to the bed of the truck to support the rack a bit more. I was unaware of the possibility of the rack flopping down on its own. Looks like my safety rope deals with both issues. 

I will contact Rekon though about the upgraded tilt mechanism. The though if damaging 6 bikes is scary.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

drjos said:


> Interesting info about the Rekon. We have a 6 bike model for our team. I had my bikes from wheel pop loose while going over a patched cut in the road. Fortunately I saw it and was able to stop. Only the saddle and bar end caps and grips were damaged.
> 
> I have since started running a rope over all the tires. For good measure I run the rope to the bed of the truck to support the rack a bit more. I was unaware of the possibility of the rack flopping down on its own. Looks like my safety rope deals with both issues.
> 
> I will contact Rekon though about the upgraded tilt mechanism. The though if damaging 6 bikes is scary.


When I'm taking a road trip or longer distances, I'm planning on strapping the front tires, but the new design eliminates bungees slipping out of the anchor points. Complete bungee failure is the only way you are going to lose a front tire.










Regarding the pivot, this is one reason I went with this rack. It is solid and requires some effort to pull down - does not fall down on its own unless you have more than 2 bikes loaded. You can also install a clevis pin in the hole to the right and below the spring pin to prevent the pivot from working at all. Compare this pivot with the photos of some of the other shuttle racks in this thread, which are flimsy in comparison.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

The fellow who originally designed the 1UP rack sold out, then re-designed his original design. He was going to offer it at a significant savings over the 1UP. Many people , including me got on an extremely long waiting list, just to find out that he decided that he would license his patents and not manufacture anything. I got tired of waiting and bought a 2 bike HD setup last year and just last week added two more singles making a total of 4 bike capacity.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

guido316 said:


> The fellow who originally designed the 1UP rack sold out, then re-designed his original design. He was going to offer it at a significant savings over the 1UP. Many people , including me got on an extremely long waiting list, just to find out that he decided that he would license his patents and not manufacture anything. I got tired of waiting and bought a 2 bike HD setup last year and just last week added two more singles making a total of 4 bike capacity.


Yeah, all that hoop-la was going when I was purchasing mine. I just went with the original version, and its the best money I've spent on cycling. (besides the bikes  )


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Yeah, all that hoop-la was going when I was purchasing mine. I just went with the original version, and its the best money I've spent on cycling. (besides the bikes  )


I feel the same about mine as well...


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

I just got an email from 1Up about the new hitch bar. Looks like it's going to be a retrofittable upgrade.


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

Liquidmantis said:


> I just got an email from 1Up about the new hitch bar. Looks like it's going to be a retrofittable upgrade.


Glad to see this option. I love that we can retrofit our old rack. I know most people have never had a problem, but mine has loosened before on gravel roads. Hasn't been an issue because of the strap and I keep an eye on it, but it's nice to have this option if I want it. Now, can they make one in silver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NORCAL1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have experience with the Kuat NV-1 and the Recon-5. Also, indirect exp. with the T2 pro 4-bike, and the 1-up. The Recon is overkill unless your shuttling regularly. I do this quite a bit in Santa Cruz so I am happy with it. The other con is that its a super heavy and awkward rack to take on and off. It also takes up a ton of storage space. If I were looking for a 2-bike hitch rack, I would go with either the 1-up or the Thule T-2 pro. My pref. would be for the 1-up because it vertically staggers the bikes so you don't have handlebars bonking into seats etc.


----------



## mountaincyclist (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone have any inside scoop on the Thule helium platform rack? Supposed to come out in May but haven't seen any updates on it since it was announced last year.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

mountaincyclist said:


> Anyone have any inside scoop on the Thule helium platform rack? Supposed to come out in May but haven't seen any updates on it since it was announced last year.


Funny I was just looking for info on this too.

These new tire hold racks are looking good.

You have the 1up, the Saris MTR, the Inno (INH110, INH120, INH142) and soon the Thule.

The 1up and Saris being modular (and each tray being higher than the previous one) and the Inno and Thule appears to be fixed configuration (and all trays same height to each other) as far as I can tell.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

1Up's site must've gotten slammed after the email yesterday as it kept giving connection error. I was able to find the new hitch bar upgrade this morning:

Cheapest upgrade, ano black only:
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2in-hitch-bar/

For a bit more, you can buy it with side plates and have the option for silver:
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/2-hitch-bar-with-side-plates/

I really like that it's slotted so you can adjust the depth.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I had the same experience. I was able to get on last night. I’ve never had an issue with the rack staying in place, but I like the ability to use a locking hitch pin rather than a U-lock. It’s cleaner, and even a short cage lock hangs lower than I’d prefer (though I’d still use it while traveling to destination areas).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, finally a 1up rack is even an option for my wife's subaru with the hitch receiver in the bumper cutout.

To be clear, I could put one in the receiver before...except I couldn't use a strap or a u-lock as a backup security method. My trailer safety chains have to drop beneath the bumper to reach the attachments on the hitch.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

BTW, here's a neat trick I've seen with a NSR and a workstand clamp:


----------



## BikePilot1 (May 15, 2006)

Harold said:


> Hey, finally a 1up rack is even an option for my wife's subaru with the hitch receiver in the bumper cutout.
> 
> To be clear, I could put one in the receiver before...except I couldn't use a strap or a u-lock as a backup security method. My trailer safety chains have to drop beneath the bumper to reach the attachments on the hitch.


FWIW I run two 1-up trays on a roof rack on my wife's station wagon. Works great and doesn't interfere with opening the rear hatch.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BikePilot1 said:


> FWIW I run two 1-up trays on a roof rack on my wife's station wagon. Works great and doesn't interfere with opening the rear hatch.


Yeah, I do that.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## blylek (Oct 21, 2007)

Had/Have a Kuat NV and a 1Up super duty double. (Also had one of the original tray racks by Sportworks).

Things I Like about the 1up versus the others:
1. Looks and seems to be very durable; 
2. I like the offset position of the racks and how it brings the bikes up as it goes out; bikes tend to sway more in the rack vs the NV; 
3. The rack seems to be more stable in the hitch (there is no play there, once its tightened into the hitch, whereas the NV seemed to loosen over years and I could not get it to seat in firmly anymore...which is why I purchased a new rack); I have never experienced the rack getting loose in the hitch (Ive read some folks have worried about that in the past) and I'm fully confident that the rack will stay put and keep the bikes on the rack while I travel.

Things I don't like so much about the 1up versus the others:
1. more difficult to get the bikes into and out of the rack versus the NV (the slots for the rack arms can get stuck as you try to raise and lower the rack arms -- it takes more finesse to get this to operate smoothly, where as the design of the rack arm of the NV does not require any finessing and or finagling); 
2. while the bikes don't noticeably sway once they are in the rack and on the road, they do lean...this didn't happen with the NV...I see/feel more side to side movement with the 1UP versus the NV;
3. Purchased the "EZ Pull" bar to supposedly help with the lowering and raising of the rack, but its not so "EZ" to use. It was really "sticky" feeling even though there wasn't anything to stick...its just aluminum on aluminum and its starting to get a little "EZer" with more use, but still a bit sticky;
3. 1UP is expensive, which I understand and don't mind as much, but the accessories add up, locks and license plate adapters, EZ pull adapter, and now I'll have to spend another $115 for a slotted hitch mount, if I want to swap out the hitch, or, continue using the u-lock or safety chain Velcro strap option. All told I'm in over $850 so far for a 2 bike rack. Again, apparently not a deal breaker for me, but it would be nice to get some of these optional accessories in a 1 package price, versus add on and add on and add on, etc.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Need a new hitch rack. Lots of interesting info here. My old T2 (maybe 20 years old) is a marginal fit for my new bike. I think it is time to upgrade. I have a 1 1/4" hitch on my old Outback, but I am considering a new vehicle that could have a 2" hitch. Any of these options do better with adapters and such across hitch sizes? I will use a rack for local riding as well as long distance travel with bikes here in the Rockies, western US. Thanks for any thought.

BTW, I looked at the Kuat offerings at local shop. I was impressed compared to the old T2. But there are clearly many options out there.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cowdog said:


> Need a new hitch rack. Lots of interesting info here. My old T2 (maybe 20 years old) is a marginal fit for my new bike. I think it is time to upgrade. I have a 1 1/4" hitch on my old Outback, but I am considering a new vehicle that could have a 2" hitch. Any of these options do better with adapters and such across hitch sizes? I will use a rack for local riding as well as long distance travel with bikes here in the Rockies, western US. Thanks for any thought.
> 
> BTW, I looked at the Kuat offerings at local shop. I was impressed compared to the old T2. But there are clearly many options out there.


I would go with a 2" hitch no matter what...it opens up many more possibilities for usage. I had a 2" hitch put on my 2010 RAV 4 for my 1UP and now can pull some other lighter trailers etc...


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

blylek said:


> ... All told I'm in over $850 so far for a 2 bike rack. Again, apparently not a deal breaker for me, but it would be nice to get some of these optional accessories in a 1 package price, versus add on and add on and add on, etc.


How are you over $850 in on a 2 bike 1up?????

I got the 2 bike HD, an add-on tray and locks for everything for $858 shipped. Agree they should have some better "package" deals tho.

2" Heavy Duty Double
Color: Silver	1	$529.00
Add-On
Color: Silver	1	$199.00
Hitch Bar Lock
Hitch Size: 2"	1	$16.15
Add-On Lock
1	$16.15
Wheel Locks
Wheel Lock Size: Short (Standard Bikes)	4	$64.60
Wheel Saver
2	$24.00
Hitch Bar Stop
Hitch Size: 2"	1	$9.99
Subtotal:	$858.89


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I would go with a 2" hitch no matter what...it opens up many more possibilities for usage. I had a 2" hitch put on my 2010 RAV 4 for my 1UP and now can pull some other lighter trailers etc...


That's a good point. I had a 2" hitch and T2 on my old 4Runner, and it was so much. more solid transporting bikes.


----------



## blylek (Oct 21, 2007)

wfl3 said:


> How are you over $850 in on a 2 bike 1up?????


Super Duty Double (Silver): 599.00
EZ Pull Handle (for double rack): 69.00
License Plate Holder: 49.00
Wheel Locks (2): 32.30
2" Slotted Hitch bar with plates: 115.00

Total: 864.30 before taxes and shipping.

Granted, that's with a new slotted hitch bar, which I don't necessarily need, but I like the added security that being able to use a hitch pin to secure the rack to the receiver. I wouldn't buy the ez pull handle again, as I don't think it adds much convenience on a 2 bike rack. License plate holder seems silly, but since I was warned by PD that my plate wasn't visible, it seems like good insurance against a potential ticket.

So without the slotted hitch bar, it would come out to 749.30 before taxes and shipping.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

(Deleted)


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

blylek said:


> Super Duty Double (Silver): 599.00
> EZ Pull Handle (for double rack): 69.00
> License Plate Holder: 49.00
> Wheel Locks (2): 32.30
> ...


That still seems excessively expensive for only hauling 2 bikes. I paid $775 for the 4 bike Recon even though 95% of the time it's just me and my single bike to the local trailhead. I needed something I could trust not to fall apart or allow the bikes to contact each other or the rack on road trips behind the travel trailer with 4 bikes. Plus the occasional shuttle runs at Downieville.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

glad I got my 1UP when I did...

I got the Super Duty Double, with hitch extender, and EZ pull handle for right around $650, but it was 3 years ago...

I need the license plate holder though. might be getting one of those...


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

1 ups have never been considered cheap.... It's all in what it's worth to you and if you are okay with the cost.

I paid $200 for my Rocky Mounts roof rack.

But I can see the value in a 1Up (just haven't bought one)


----------



## blylek (Oct 21, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> That still seems excessively expensive for only hauling 2 bikes. I paid $775 for the 4 bike Recon even though 95% of the time it's just me and my single bike to the local trailhead. I needed something I could trust not to fall apart or allow the bikes to contact each other or the rack on road trips behind the travel trailer with 4 bikes. Plus the occasional shuttle runs at Downieville.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, It definitely adds up quickly with the add-ons. Plus the "super duty" is more expensive than the "heavy duty" which is a little cheaper (like $30 cheaper). Not sure I'd go down that road again especially with so many other options. Dont get me wrong, I like the rack and I think it works really well, but Its not perfect (no rack is really perfect), and at that price point, I wish it were.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

blylek said:


> Yea, It definitely adds up quickly with the add-ons. Plus the "super duty" is more expensive than the "heavy duty" which is a little cheaper (like $30 cheaper). Not sure I'd go down that road again especially with so many other options. Dont get me wrong, I like the rack and I think it works really well, but Its not perfect (no rack is really perfect), and at that price point, I wish it were.


One thing the 1up has over other racks I've owned and seen is how well it holds up to the elements when left on the vehicle 24/7/365. Mine looks like new after 2 years so far and I have several other riders around here with up to 8 years on theirs and they still look great.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Rockymounts has the Splitrail on sale right now for $400. Regularly $550. I just ordered 1 and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

One thing to be aware of with all these racks is that their stated maximum wheelbase for several of them is 48". I know people have reported success hauling bikes slightly over those limits, but since we have bikes longer than that in our family, I wanted something that could accept longer wheelbases. That basically narrowed my choices down to the Thule T2 XT Pro (first choice) and one that hasn't been mentioned: the Swagman Semi.

I ended up with the Swagman because I found a good deal on a slightly used one. While not as feature-laden as the more expensive racks, it is solidly built, easy to load bikes, and holds bikes very securely. If you're encountering the same sticker shock I had when shopping, you might want to take a look at the Swagman.

AM.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Good point on the bike lengths. The Thule can accommodate 50.5 inch (1282.7mm) wheelbase. The new Saris MTR can accommodate even longer wheelbases to 53 inches (1346.2 mm)

I have never heard of the Swagman but I will check it out.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

What I am trying to figure out is why the Saris is almost $250 more than the Thule T2 Pro XT 2 bike configuration.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*ALTA RACKS made in Utah with life time warranty*

ALTA makes vertical racks, that make no contact with the frame of the bike. fully adjustable for pedal and handle bar clearance. Changes to ski and snow board carrier and has features for camping and repair stand. Garage stand with rolling casters to store your bikes. We have a compact version coming soon. only rack that will give you the rise for the dips and offroading, and the only rack that gives you clearance for rear tailgates on trucks, without lowering the rack. There are major differences that take a lot of engineering to figure out.
Having a general size basket on a rack reduces the ability to control the lean of the bike. We also have three layers of protection, No way your rack will drop without you doing it. Multiple colors and in stock always.






www.altaracks


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

Probably because they don't make them in China.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm many years into a Sportworks 2/4 bike hitch rack. They were on the city busses and so I thought commercially tough enough and the hook that holds down the front wheel works on about everything i have tried from cruisers w baskets to my kids 18". 

I think they are now called T-2 Thule classics?? Haven't had an issue in 15 years from the motorhome to trucks to suv's to our TDI jetta. 

I was a bit puzzled on how someone spends $800 on a bike rack but in todays prices I guess I would be $830 into this one today for 4 bikes...


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

ribsteak said:


> I'm many years into a Sportworks 2/4 bike hitch rack. They were on the city busses and so I thought commercially tough enough and the hook that holds down the front wheel works on about everything i have tried from cruisers w baskets to my kids 18".
> 
> I think they are now called T-2 Thule classics?? Haven't had an issue in 15 years from the motorhome to trucks to suv's to our TDI jetta.
> 
> I was a bit puzzled on how someone spends $800 on a bike rack but in todays prices I guess I would be $830 into this one today for 4 bikes...


I had the sportswork rack as well (2/4 with 2 for fat tires - fat tires circa 2000) and it served well for over a decade. It wasn't designed with 29ers in mind so you'd only get a couple of clicks with bigger 29er tires. It also rusted like crazy as a 24/7 rack and I eventually got tired of refreshing it every year. Retail on that whole rig was $800 back when I bought it, luckily I got shop pricing back then. That thing was a fricken tank in the 4 bike config. ;-)


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

Deleted post. Just buy the 1Up.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

kopavi said:


> I have been considering the following 1-Bike hitch racks:
> 
> Inno INH110 that is sold for around $315.
> 
> ...


It is good to see competition, but what is the appeal of either of these over a 1UP? The first one is barely cheaper and has a lot of plastic, and the second is significantly more expensive and still uses a bit of plastic from the looks of it.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

kapusta said:


> It is good to see competition, but what is the appeal of either of these over a 1UP? The first one is barely cheaper and has a lot of plastic, and the second is significantly more expensive and still uses a bit of plastic from the looks of it.


Valid question, and I am interested in the answer as well but even the 1up with its all aluminum construction has its issues doesn't it? Some said above that parts of it bind up over time or something to that effect? And aluminum is supposed to be lighter than steel but yet the 1up rack is still darn heavy when you get into the 2+ bike configuration.


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

kapusta said:


> It is good to see competition, but what is the appeal of either of these over a 1UP? The first one is barely cheaper and has a lot of plastic, and the second is significantly more expensive and still uses a bit of plastic from the looks of it.


The 1Up falls short in a few areas that often go overlooked based on the fact that it's "all aluminum". If you add in the accessories to get a fat bike to fit, the tilt out front, as well as consider bike locking, and locking the rack to your car you end up at roughly the price of the MTR. Considering Saris is NOT a direct-to-consumer only brand and is made in the USA, the price makes sense. I think the MTR is a much better complete package than the 1Up.

The Inno seems to address some of the 1Up shortcomings, in the tilt handle out front, but it looks like a no-go for fat bikes, and I would bet a lot of modern geo. long wheelbase bikes don't fit very well. It also doesn't fold up at all when it's off the car.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

The Thule Helium I think is also a no go for fat bikes. 

I am leaning towards the MTR. The price has been giving me pause.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for Kuat hitch racks.

Never been a fan of 1up:

Overall don't like the design and fingernail down the chalkboard sort of squeaky sound when you move the arms.

The arms can loosen during your drive (even after the notched sliders are replaced) and you could be left with a bike barely hanging on or worse.

A double is heavier than Kuat NV (not as big of an issue if you leave the rack on all the time I guess).

Double racks are a bit too close for modern MTB's with wider handlebars. You have to be very careful about positioning the bikes or handlebars can rub seat post on the other bike.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

cue003 said:


> The Thule Helium I think is also a no go for fat bikes.
> 
> I am leaning towards the MTR. The price has been giving me pause.


The mtr looks good. You may be able to special order it from REI and apply the current 20% off. It will still be about $100 more than 1up. But looks pretty comparably priced if you add accessories to the 1Up rack.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

cassieno said:


> The mtr looks good. You may be able to special order it from REI and apply the current 20% off. It will still be about $100 more than 1up. But looks pretty comparably priced if you add accessories to the 1Up rack.


Thanks for that. I am thinking the current plan will be to place the order for a 2 bike setup at REI with 20% before the deadline (27th May)


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

Never bee

Overall don't like the design and fingernail down the chalkboard sort of squeaky sound when you move the arms.

The arms can loosen during your drive (even after the notched sliders are replaced) and you could be left with a bike barely hanging on or worse.

A double is heavier than Kuat NV (not as big of an issue if you leave the rack on all the time I guess).

Double racks are a bit too close for modern MTB's with wider handlebars. You have to be very careful about positioning the bikes or handlebars can rub seat post on the other bike.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ericjbengtson (May 15, 2019)

*Go for the Lolo Rack*

I got a Lolo vertical rack (6 bike) a few months ago. It's the best rack I've ever had. Small footprint, super easy bike loading, space for six big rigs (including dual crown forks), works for MTB/cruisers/road bikes/kids bikes, tilts down easily for rear gate access. Highly recommend it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Double racks are a bit too close for modern MTB's with wider handlebars. You have to be very careful about positioning the bikes or handlebars can rub seat post on the other bike.


That's why you load them facing the same direction with enough offset fore-aft that one handlebar is over the top tube of the other bike. Kuat hasn't figured this out yet, but it's a huge advantage to a more flexible tray rack.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

evasive said:


> That's why you load them facing the same direction with enough offset fore-aft that one handlebar is over the top tube of the other bike. Kuat hasn't figured this out yet, but it's a huge advantage to a more flexible tray rack.


Weird, I have the Kuat NV 2.0, and I have put 2 "modern" size large mountain bikes (both w/800mm bars) on it and had plenty of clearance...just have to use the dropper posts to lower the seats, which to me is no big deal.

Now, if you don't have dropper, it does take considerable more "patience" to make two mountain bikes fit....I love my Kuat, but this is a bit of a drawback for certain people with these types of bikes...but in fairness, why would you have a mountain bike without a dropper?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

BassistBiker said:


> Weird, I have the Kuat NV 2.0, and I have put 2 "modern" size large mountain bikes (both w/800mm bars) on it and had plenty of clearance...just have to use the dropper posts to lower the seats, which to me is no big deal.
> 
> Now, if you don't have dropper, it does take considerable more "patience" to make two mountain bikes fit....I love my Kuat, but this is a bit of a drawback for certain people with these types of bikes...but in fairness, why would you have a mountain bike without a dropper?


Then it comes down to geometry and size, especially stack and seat height. Even with saddles dropped, there's interference between our bikes on my GF's Kuat.


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

evasive said:


> Then it comes down to geometry and size, especially stack and seat height. Even with saddles dropped, there's interference between our bikes on my GF's Kuat.


That makes sense, I guess all the times I've gone riding with a buddy, we've been basically on similar sized and styled bikes.

I could see that being a problem if we have drastically different frame sizes, or crazy geo differences.

My wife and I ride considerably different sizes, but whenever we ride together, we're using our road bikes which due to much narrower bars never have any interference.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*ALTA RACKS made in Utah, most adaptable rack in the market.*

ALTA is the best vertical carry system in the market. Rise for dips in the road, adjustable baskets ,and tons of attachments beyond biking.






















 ALTA Racks Vs. Recon Racks.
After using the basket mount vertical racks, most people quickly identify the ease and convenient of such systems. The racks do not, contact the frame of the bike, it is a tire interface carry system. The upright also helps with keeping some the road grime off of your expensive toys.
You can read the review here
https://www.altaracks.com/alta-racks-blog/


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I’ve posted this before, but you should post detailed photos of the baskets, attachments, hitch mount, etc. Most of us know what 6 bikes hanging on the back of a vehicle looks like-
I want to see the details up close. 

I don’t know why it is, but I’ve known a lot of engineers who can’t write for sh1t. It’s almost like there’s a limited amount of precision to go around. Proofreading makes the presentation seem much more professional.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

evasive said:


> I've posted this before, but you should post detailed photos of the baskets, attachments, hitch mount, etc. Most of us know what 6 bikes hanging on the back of a vehicle looks like-
> I want to see the details up close.
> 
> I don't know why it is, but I've known a lot of engineers who can't write for sh1t. It's almost like there's a limited amount of precision to go around. Proofreading makes the presentation seem much more professional.


Sorry about the grammer, I am horrbile. I just posted a cleaner version. I hope. As far as getting close up shots, there are plenty of videos on our website showing the rack and its details. 
Thanks again for your comment.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Honestly Alta rack looks like a good option. But your posts turn me off from the brand. I can't even be bothered to read it. It just comes across as pure marketing gobbledy**** and it's so long on my phone. 

I don't care that your an engineer, 20k cold steel means nothing, shots at Recon just come off as petty. Let your product stand on it's own. 

Made in America and stand behind the product when there is a problem is generally what hooks me. So does brevity.... 

The wall / rack mounted bike rack is very cool.


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

About 8 years ago I purchased the 1.25 1UP with 1 add-on to use with my Honda Accord. Although there are many things I like about the 1UP rack, there were 3 main reasons for going with 1UP over others. 
First, I am a short little female and the 1UP rack is no problem for me to put on by myself. A couple others that I looked at and considered were so heavy. Second, usually it is just me and so I love the 1 bike option. Third, it can fold up and doesn't take up much space. It can even fit in my trunk, which has been very convenient at times. Worth every penny for me. Ü


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

Greatly appreciate your honest and objective feedback. The goal was to show clear differences between the two racks. The list is long on a phone. Wish I could write better to reduce the size.



cassieno said:


> Honestly Alta rack looks like a good option. But your posts turn me off from the brand. I can't even be bothered to read it. It just comes across as pure marketing gobbledy**** and it's so long on my phone.
> 
> I don't care that your an engineer, 20k cold steel means nothing, shots at Recon just come off as petty. Let your product stand on it's own.
> 
> ...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Alta Racks said:


> Sorry about the grammer, I am horrbile. I just posted a cleaner version. I hope. As far as getting close up shots, there are plenty of videos on our website showing the rack and its details.
> Thanks again for your comment.


Geez man, pay for an ad. Especially if you are going to be criticizing a competitor. This is not infomercials.com.

BTW, the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th picture of a truck with six bikes on the back are utterly redundant, and add nothing to the first.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Alta Racks said:


> Sorry about the grammer, I am horrbile. I just posted a cleaner version. I hope. As far as getting close up shots, there are plenty of videos on our website showing the rack and its details.
> Thanks again for your comment.


I just hate watching videos. I can't be bothered with a lot of Vital's content for that reason. I know my tone was irritable, but I would be genuinely interested in seeing how the Alta rack distinguished itself from the competition, and that comes down to the details.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

No regrets with my Recon.

I was turned off by the pushy advertising of Alta too.

Many of the claims don't hold up in my book either.

Laser cut tire cradles causing wear? Not in the least so far. No safety mechanism for the pivot lock coming loose? See the hole there for a Clevis pin? No ability to raise it up for dips on the road? There's plenty of adjustment. Not far enough from the vehicle? It's closer than Alta, but also has a better and beefier pivot that doesn't require removal of a pin from a hole. I can open my tailgate completely with bikes loaded and the rack tilted.

Alta also looks like an earlier Recon design with a few innovations added, and seems to be claiming it as their own.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

FYI, I just ordered the MTR-1 from Competitive via Active Junky. Used the 21% offer they have right now, plus the 6% cash back from AJ made it competitive with the 1up.

They don't have the add ons available so I'll pick one of those up later.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

evasive said:


> That's why you load them facing the same direction with enough offset fore-aft that one handlebar is over the top tube of the other bike. Kuat hasn't figured this out yet, but it's a huge advantage to a more flexible tray rack.


Good gracious, NO.

Two bikes in the opposite direction work like a champ on a Kuat NV. Definitely does not work on 1up with bikes that have modern/wider handlebars... (this was one of my points as to why 1up has never been an option I'd consider).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Good gracious, NO.
> 
> Two bikes in the opposite direction work like a champ on a Kuat NV. Definitely does not work on 1up with bikes that have modern/wider handlebars... (this was one of my points as to why 1up has never been an option I'd consider).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently I've tried a wider combination of bikes on Kuat racks.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> Good gracious, NO.
> 
> Two bikes in the opposite direction work like a champ on a Kuat NV. Definitely does not work on 1up with bikes that have modern/wider handlebars... (this was one of my points as to why 1up has never been an option I'd consider).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does. Dropper down on one bike, up on the other if you don't have a dropper it's a PITA. Also wide platform pedals can hit the adjacent frame. Crank arm has to be fastened to the chain stay.

Despite the above, 1ip for the win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> Good gracious, NO.
> 
> Two bikes in the opposite direction work like a champ on a Kuat NV. Definitely does not work on 1up with bikes that have modern/wider handlebars... (this was one of my points as to why 1up has never been an option I'd consider).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, would you elaborate on your last sentence? You'd never consider a 1-Up because you can't carry two bikes facing the opposite direction? Why does carrying them facing the same direction eliminate a rack from consideration for you?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I always put 2 bikes in the opposite direction on my 1UP....my Surly Krampus on the rack closest to the car, and whatever other bike I am carrying...has only really been a problem a few times...but nothing that prevented me from getting the bikes to where they needed to go


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll add my vote to the new Saris MTR racks. A new contender similar to 1up. My info from another thread:

For those interested in a few picks of the new Saris MTR, I got mine today. A co-worker of mine got his new black 1up with the new hitch receiver yesterday. There are pros/cons of each. 

The new 1up hitch is much better than before and the locking pin is nice. The saris one hand tightens, but then you need to use a wrench to eliminate all wobble play. But once tightened, it is very solid with no play. Lock is nice.

The saris definitely has more plastic. All important parts are metal as they should be. Plastic is mostly to cover the ratchet mechanisms and the pull handle.

Pull handle on saris is probably better than 1up just for where it is located. The saris slides/ratchet mechanism is rotary compared to one up. This is where the plastic covers are on the saris rotary mechanisms. 
The saris levers to work the arms are better than 1 up as it is not finicky to be just right horizontal level.

The saris integrated cable locks are nice. And there is a lock for each tray or bike rather than looping a single lock through all like my kuat did. Saris came with 3 keys that all work for hitch pin lock and the cable locks.

So, is it worth the $150 difference? Hard to say. If they were both $650 and side by side in store it would be hard to choose. I like both.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and the reference between the 1up and Saris. I wonder if the 1up tail light kit will work with the saris.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

evasive said:


> Out of curiosity, would you elaborate on your last sentence? You'd never consider a 1-Up because you can't carry two bikes facing the opposite direction? Why does carrying them facing the same direction eliminate a rack from consideration for you?


When carrying two bikes on 1up that are situated in opposite directions, the handlebars car rub on the seat posts (which kind of sucks if you have a carbon post- of the 5 29er's in my stable, none have a dropper post).

Carrying two bikes facing the same way could be a possibility to consider however, not a 1up for the following reasons:

I've observed others with 1up's who have had issues with the wheel holders loosening up when they were driving their vehicles (to the point where the outer bike was barely hanging on). One buddy of mine replaced the sliders with the new notched ones and still has issues.

The overall design is a bit too spartan/utilitarian for me.

A double bike carrier weighs quite a bit (can be an issue for those who take their hitch racks off with some regularity).

Lastly, the screechy fingernails on chalkboard sound the wheel holders make when they are moved I find particularly excruciating.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

edubfromktown said:


> When carrying two bikes on 1up that are situated in opposite directions, the handlebars car rub on the seat posts (which kind of sucks if you have a carbon post- of the 5 29er's in my stable, none have a dropper post).


Right, so why would you do that is my question. That's not the way you're intended to load them in that rack.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

edubfromktown said:


> Lastly, the screechy fingernails on chalkboard sound the wheel holders make when they are moved I find particularly excruciating.


Sorry, but this one is kinda lame, like finding a problem that is not a problem.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry, but this one is kinda lame, like finding a problem that is not a problem.


Might not be a problem to you. Doesn't mean it's not a problem to him. Plus, when you have a bunch of issues with something. It's like the "straw that broke the camel's back". The point is to hear the issues. Not agree with them. You can dismiss and buy whatever you want. No need to try and say his experience isn't valid.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cassieno said:


> Might not be a problem to you. Doesn't mean it's not a problem to him. Plus, when you have a bunch of issues with something. It's like the "straw that broke the camel's back". The point is to hear the issues. Not agree with them. You can dismiss and buy whatever you want. No need to try and say his experience isn't valid.


Point taken. I just found it a bit petty.

Carry on!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

cassieno said:


> Might not be a problem to you. Doesn't mean it's not a problem to him. Plus, when you have a bunch of issues with something. It's like the "straw that broke the camel's back". The point is to hear the issues. Not agree with them. You can dismiss and buy whatever you want. No need to try and say his experience isn't valid.


Feedback on a public forum is helpful. Should everyone remain silent and clicj thumbs up/down, is that okay.

Validity has nothing to do with it, back and forth with differing opinions is beneficial.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLAYER2015 (Jun 26, 2015)

The Saris MTR, based on 1up design, has front wheel blocks at opposite ends of each rail. So the intent is that they face opposite directions...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> When carrying two bikes on 1up that are situated in opposite directions, the handlebars car rub on the seat posts (which kind of sucks if you have a carbon post- of the 5 29er's in my stable, none have a dropper post).
> .


I don't understand this. I have a 1Up and carry bikes with wide bars all the time facing opposite directions. It has never even occurred to me to do otherwise.

If the bar of one bike is interfering with the seatpost of another you just move one bike over an inch or two.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I don't understand this. I have a 1Up and carry bikes with wide bars all the time facing opposite directions. It has never even occurred to me to do otherwise.
> 
> If the bar of one bike is interfering with the seatpost of another you just move one bike over an inch or two.


Could not agree with you more. Despite the risk of invalidating the experience s of others, it is obvious to many of us that multiple bikes face opposite. I find this easy to do with 1UP due to how the arms clamp.

I had prior experience with opposite facing when I carried 3 bikes on my Yakima roof rack, and sometimes with 2 bikes if I moved the racks closer to center of roof.

You may also need to lower a seat, just depends on the bikes.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cjsb said:


> Could not agree with you more. Despite the risk of invalidating the experience s of others, it is obvious to many of us that multiple bikes face opposite. I find this easy to do with 1UP due to how the arms clamp.
> 
> I had prior experience with opposite facing when I carried 3 bikes on my Yakima roof rack, and sometimes with 2 bikes if I moved the racks closer to center of roof.
> 
> ...


I don't think the bikes are "supposed" to be either way (same way or opposite). Sounds like flat bar bikes can work either way.

But to further explain the opposite direction thing....

With the trays being higher as you go back, the bar of the rear will pretty much always clear OVER the saddle of the front bike - even without a dropper. The only time I found it does not is if the bike in front is taller. Thus if one is taller I put it on the back.

The only thing that I have ever found COULD interfere is the bar of the front bike with the seat post of the rear bike. But since you can position the bike anywhere you want, I don't see how this is even an issue worth mentioning.

I mean, my coffee cup COULD end up sitting on my fried eggs, but it does not because I don't put it there.

All that said, while I have found MTBs ridiculously easy (nearly mindless) to position. Road bikes (drop bars) can take a little more thought. But again, you just move one or both until the bars clear whatever they need to. You just move them farther. Also I think drops could be problematic trying to run them in the same direction.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Can't think of anything better than a Kuat NV.





Plantbased4recovery said:


> I recently got a Kuat NV 2.0 and could not be happier with it. It was a little more expensive then some of the other racks, but the combination of functionality and aesthetics in the end were well worth the price.


I have the Kuat Transfer and it's great. *$298* with 2 day shipping from Amazon and *no tax* in California, also got a Kurt receiver from Amazon, had to pay tax on that tho...

Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I don't think the bikes are "supposed" to be either way (same way or opposite). Sounds like flat bar bikes can work either way.
> 
> But to further explain the opposite direction thing....
> 
> ...


I load the bikes by weight, with heaviest first. It is usually biggest, too, so I load them opposite. Also have wider bars on all If you can load them same way, that's great, whatever requires less adustment.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry, but this one is kinda lame, like finding a problem that is not a problem.


Whatever... if you want to sport a 1up, more power to ya.

For that kind of money I prefer something that doesn't scream like a banshee when securing or removing a bike from the hitch rack (or with an almost fall off and scrape up a carbon seat post as the outer bike seesaw's back and forth "feature").

I don't enjoy listening to squeaky bicycle chains that haven't seen lube in eons or worn auto brakes that are squeaking either.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> or with an almost fall off and scrape up a carbon seat post as the outer bike seesaw's back and forth "feature").
> .


What are you talking about?

I don't care what people use, and myself have some issues with the 1UP design (which, BTW, none of the new imitators have addressed), but this criticism makes no sense to me.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

kapusta said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I don't care what people use, and myself have some issues with the 1UP design (which, BTW, none of the new imitators have addressed), but this criticism makes no sense to me.


Can you share what your issues are with the 1up and the imitators?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cue003 said:


> Can you share what your issues are with the 1up and the imitators?


The 1Up is a PITA to use with full coverage fenders. I know this first hand. The imitators have not addressed the problems that make it so.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Oh the fenders... yes agree. I am supposed to get a Saris delivered today and one of my bike is a full beach cruiser with full fenders front and rear so I will see if the Saris marketing info is correct where they say it will work with bikes that have fenders.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cue003 said:


> Oh the fenders... yes agree. I am supposed to get a Saris delivered today and one of my bike is a full beach cruiser with full fenders front and rear so I will see if the Saris marketing info is correct where they say it will work with bikes that have fenders.


1UP claims their rack works with fenders. They even sell a pad that keeps your fenders from getting scratched as you crush them.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

Do some people not understand how to properly use the 1up or am I just plain lucky?

I've loaded up 4 size large bikes, all with 740+ bars, and never had any issues keeping them staggered or any issues with the bikes being secure. Haven't heard of anyone around here (tons of 1ups nowadays) having a bike fall off or almost fall off either - not sure how that happens if properly secured?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

wfl3 said:


> Do some people not understand how to properly use the 1up or am I just plain lucky?


I think you are on to something here.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

mountaincyclist said:


> Anyone have any inside scoop on the Thule helium platform rack? Supposed to come out in May but haven't seen any updates on it since it was announced last year.


I was waiting for the helium platform to come out and started to get impatient so emailed Thule. This was their response: 
"
Hello Ben,

Unfortunately that rack has been pushed back until further notice. We do not have a release date. 
Marcel Colon 
Customer Service Rep
"
I guess I'll be looking elsewhere...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

kapusta said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I don't care what people use, and myself have some issues with the 1UP design (which, BTW, none of the new imitators have addressed), but this criticism makes no sense to me.


If you read my comments prior...

A buddy of mine has a 1up that he ordered replacement (notched) rails for due to the rear bike (well placed and cranked down on) breaking loose and ending up barely hanging on. The notched replacement rails 1up sent (paid for) haven't done much better (at times, we drive 40+ miles to trails).

There is no chance in hell I want a bike rocking back and forth and gnawing into my $300+ saddle post!!!

No 1up for me thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmmm, I have a buddy with an older 1up with the smooth lock bar still and he has no issues and travels all over the place - lots of times with multiple bikes.

The trail I ride the most is 45 miles away and I've never experienced any issues with bikes contacting each other or coming loose???? 

Our 1ups probably just defy the laws of physics or something??? Weird ****, IDK?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Problems with my 1up
1. When I purchased it over 10 years ago with the smooth bars, one brace would migrate. 1up wanted me to return the entire rack and they would pay for shipping. I didn’t want to do that in the middle of bike season so I used Velcro. It bedded in in about two weeks. 
2. Braced migrated again. Duh, chain lube. Alcohol wipe down and more careful application of lube when on the rack. 
3. Brace migrated again after about five years of ownership. Annoyed I purchase the new notched bars. Then I realize my dropper is slowly hemorrhaging oil. New bars sit in my garage for a couple of years until I finally got around to replacing them. 
4. My bikes with similar builds and no droppers are a little bit of a PITA to fit on the rack. Two different sized bikes, no problem. 
5. Rack loosened on dirt roads in my trucks hitch occasionally. 1.25 with 2in adaptor. Just retighten..
6. Threaded mechanism has oxidized and became covered in crud. Totally frozen. Too lazy to go about maintaining it since I never fold or lower the rack. 

Cross country x 2
Off road numerous times
All over the mountain west
4 season use in the Midwest and Appalachia. 
Hit a pole and was able to rebuild it. 
$18000 worth of bikes and no worries

I have been inspecting it for micro cracks. It’s lived a hard life and I just realized I should ask the manufacturer if there is a operational life. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> If you read my comments prior...
> 
> A buddy of mine has a 1up that he ordered replacement (notched) rails for due to the rear bike (well placed and cranked down on) breaking loose and ending up barely hanging on. The notched replacement rails 1up sent (paid for) haven't done much better (at times, we drive 40+ miles to trails).
> 
> ...


I can believe the rails could eventually wear down after many years of near daily use if you never lift up on the lever when you fold them up, but there is no way a new one would slip. Something sounds fishy with this story.

And the "sawing the seat-post" claim again makes no sense, even if the bike was rocking back and forth. Why would anyone put the bars of one bike up against the seat post of another?

I drive hundreds of miles with bikes on mine.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

A buddy of mine is a bee handler and he decides to transport the hive on his 1UP. He told me that the design flaw 1UP arms busted up his bee hive. But on the bright side, first time no one tried to steal the design flaw rack off his vehicle. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Any 2” hitch-mount tray-type carriers that will clear the spare tire on a new Jeep Wrangler and fold so the Wrangler back door will swing open, and don’t sway?

I have to use a hitch extension at present, and the carrier sways all over the place.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Hambone70 said:


> Any 2" hitch-mount tray-type carriers that will clear the spare tire on a new Jeep Wrangler and fold so the Wrangler back door will swing open, and don't sway?
> 
> I have to use a hitch extension at present, and the carrier sways all over the place.


That is a tough one, and I thought a lot about this when I had a Honda CRV with a swing gate. I wanted something to swing out of the way, but also really quick and easy to get out of the way.

What I am about to write is heresy on MTBR, but here it goes...

Ended up getting a Spare-Me spare tire rack and you know what?...... Its the best bike rack solution I've had on any car I've owned. Most convenient by a loooooong-shot. Yes, loading and unloading take more time and thought, but you never need to move the rack (with or without bike) out of the way. No need to ever remove it, either. The rack (and bikes) are always 100% out of the way of the rear entry of the car without moving or tilting a thing.

I say this as someone who has been using a 1UP for the past three years.

In full disclosure, I did need to add a couple bolts and washers to fully stabilize the rack against the spare. It meant needing an extra wrench to get to the spare.

If I had a swing gate again, I would sell the Iup in a heartbeat and get a spare tire rack.

YMMV.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hambone70 said:


> Any 2" hitch-mount tray-type carriers that will clear the spare tire on a new Jeep Wrangler and fold so the Wrangler back door will swing open, and don't sway?
> 
> I have to use a hitch extension at present, and the carrier sways all over the place.


Have you tried stabilizing the extension with one of these? Works well with my moto hitch carrier.

https://www.amazon.com/StowAway-Tightener-Anti-Rattle-Stabilizer-Hitches/dp/B0001CMUV4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

kapusta said:


> That is a tough one, and I thought a lot about this when I had a Honda CRV with a swing gate. I wanted something to swing out of the way, but also really quick and easy to get out of the way.
> 
> What I am about to write is heresy on MTBR, but here it goes...
> 
> ...


I had a spare tire Thule rack a few years back on a Mitsubishi Pajero. Although I didn't like hanging bikes by the frame, it has got to be better than hitch-mount tray frames that sway all over the place.

And the swing gate opens easily with the rack mounted.


----------



## ribsteak (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm many years into a Sportworks 2/4 bike hitch rack. They were on the city busses and so I thought commercially tough enough and the hook that holds down the front wheel works on about everything i have tried from cruisers w baskets to my kids 18".

I think they are now called T-2 Thule classics?? Haven't had an issue in 15 years from the motorhome to trucks to suv's to our TDI jetta.

I was a bit puzzled on how someone spends $800 on a bike rack but in todays prices I guess I would be $830 into this one today for 4 bikes...

*Quoting myself above, update below.*

1750 miles on the back of the motorhome last week. Still no complaints, 29", 26" and a 20"


----------



## kopavi (Jan 11, 2013)

sns1294 said:


> FYI, I just ordered the MTR-1 from Competitive via Active Junky. Used the 21% offer they have right now, plus the 6% cash back from AJ made it competitive with the 1up.
> 
> They don't have the add ons available so I'll pick one of those up later.


Thanks to your post :thumbsup: I was able to pick up a *Saris MTR1 for $360*, free 2-day shipping and no tax by using the Active Junky 10% discount along with the 20% Backcountry email discount. The price before the discount was $499.

A comparable 1Up rack with a lock would have been $409 delivered. 1Up now charges tax ($24) and $15 shipping to Arizona.

I chose the Saris for the integrated security that locks the rack to the vehicle and the bike to the rack. I also like that the Saris is compatible with a wider range of tire sizes up to 5" and the front mounted hand lever provides easier access. It was a better deal and I also think it is more visually appealing.

*Update:* Prior to receiving the rack from Backcountry, I decided to stick with my Seasucker Hornet rack instead. It uses two suction cups and a stabilizer strap to secure the bike. Much easier to put on and remove than a bulky heavy hitch and works well for transporting the bike locally. Would be less likely to use the Seasucker for a longer road trip though. I've used it around 10-20 times a year for the last 4 years with no problems.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hambone70 said:


> Any 2" hitch-mount tray-type carriers that will clear the spare tire on a new Jeep Wrangler and fold so the Wrangler back door will swing open, and don't sway?
> 
> I have to use a hitch extension at present, and the carrier sways all over the place.


We use a Kuat Transfer, extender, and a hitch tightener: https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-500...t=&hvlocphy=9030905&hvtargid=pla-693753947949


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

For those with Jeeps with spare tire on back. Maybe this dudes video can be helpful.






I don't have a 1up or a Jeep. I have the Saris MTR-2 bike setup.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that the new Saris MTR racks have been out awhile, anyone have direct experience between the !up and the MTR racks?


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

cassieno said:


> Now that the new Saris MTR racks have been out awhile, anyone have direct experience between the !up and the MTR racks?


I have the MTR-1 and have friends with 1ups.

I like the location of the tilt handle and the operation of the wheel clamp locks a lot better on the MTR. Very easy and intuitive to use. I actually had to ask how to release the wheel clamps on the 1up.

The MTR can handle 5" fat tires without buying a fatbike kit like 1up. It also comes with a hitch lock pin and built in security cables that use the same key. All extra $$ for the 1up.

I do like the 1up license plate mount and if I get the +2 adapter at some point I'll probably buy it and figure out a way to mount it to the MTR.

So far the only issue I've had is one of the plastic covers has a small crack in it. I haven't contacted Saris about it yet and it doesn't affect anything other than seeing the crack. All of the important parts are metal.

List price is higher for the MTR, but if you add any extras to the 1up and/or find a 20% off from CC/REI/etc the MTR is competitive in price.

No regrets so far.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I really like my Yakima Two Timer. It is very easy and quick to load/unload bikes, and very stable. The only downside (besides the price) is that it is kinda heavy (around 40 lb.). I ride 1x per week max, and I don't just leave the rack or bike on my vehicle, for the same reason I don't store my bike outside. It is a PITA to remove the rack, carry it around my vehicle in the garage, and hang it on the wall.

https://www.yakima.com/twotimer


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new rack. I really like the inno inh120 but looks like I'll have clearance issues at the hinge area. Saris while I think is crazy expensive looks to pose the same issue. I currently have a NV and like that the arm going into receiver is angled up. I really want one with that doesn't touch the fork like my kuat. Anyone can comment on either that have the inno or saris for clearance?


----------



## Ginepiece (Aug 25, 2014)

meSSican said:


> I'm in the market for a new rack. I really like the inno inh120 but looks like I'll have clearance issues at the hinge area. Saris while I think is crazy expensive looks to pose the same issue. I currently have a NV and like that the arm going into receiver is angled up. I really want one with that doesn't touch the fork like my kuat. Anyone can comment on either that have the inno or saris for clearance?


What car are you putting it on that you are worried about having clearance issues with?


----------



## GTChE (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a Rockymounts Splitrail LS, that I chose specifically for increased ground clearance. I drive a Mazda 6 with a 2 inch hitch and have a super steep driveway. This is my first platform rack so I cannot compare it to others but I have been extremely happy with it. It is on sale at Rockymounts so is quite a bit less than the comparable Kuat, 1up or Saris.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

GTChE said:


> I have a Rockymounts Splitrail LS, It is on sale at Rockymounts so is quite a bit less than the comparable Kuat, 1up or Saris.


$400 seems a bit spendy to cheapo me, the super solid Kuat Transfer is $100 cheaper and no tax (in Calif)



> I have the Kuat Transfer and it's great. *$298* with 2 day shipping from Amazon and *no tax* in California, also got a Kurt receiver from Amazon, had to pay tax on that tho...


Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount

View attachment 1258587


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

patski said:


> $400 seems a bit spendy to cheapo me, the super solid Kuat Transfer is $100 cheaper and no tax (in Calif)
> 
> Kuat Transfer Universal 2 Bike Hitch Mount
> 
> View attachment 1258587


The Transfer 2 is great I bought mine earlier this year and love it. Used the 20% off coupon from Jensen, which they have a lot. I think I only paid $238, free shipping no tax to AZ.

I think the all-black looks much better than the silver in person.


----------



## GTChE (Feb 14, 2018)

patski said:


> $400 seems a bit spendy to cheapo me, the super solid Kuat Transfer is $100 cheaper and no tax (in Calif)
> 
> The transfer is definitely a solid rack for that price. I needed one that could expand. Most of the time I just need to carry 2 bikes but sometimes I need to add an additional bike. I know the Transfer also comes in a three bike model but I wanted something modular. The comparable Kuat would be the NV which is much more expensive.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

eatdrinkride said:


> The Transfer 2 is great I bought mine earlier this year and love it. I think the all-black looks much better than the silver in person.


Dang, didnt' know about black, it does look cool, Kuat Transfer 2 Bike Rack Black


----------

